# Mites and Dwarf Woodlice...



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

Ok, so, I've been culturing isopods of various types for a good bit now. But, only recently did I get my first Dwarf Woodlice culture. And, after feeding it rice (like I feed all of my isopods), I noticed grain mites. These are typically not a problem and when they show up in my other isopod cultures they're eaten by the isopods. Unfortunately the mites are size of the juvinile mites and 1/4 the size of the full grown isopods; additionally, I've noticed that mites will consume molting isopods. Any reccomendations?


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

bluedart said:


> Any reccomendations?


Start over


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Glad to see you got better advice on FrogNet Josh.

Starting over isn't a choice when it's your only culture.

s


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

Scott said:


> Starting over isn't a choice when it's your only culture.
> 
> s



Then I suggest you make/contribute a recommendation, other than endorsing the wrong thing in the wrong place.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

My friend Lars said, and it appears to be good advice ...



> This is a hard one!
> Isopods can be submerged in water for a considerable time.
> Meaning that you can take out a small number and rinse them.
> Then start a new culture (I know, they are slow to reproduce...)
> ...


I said what I did stchupa - because Josh actually mentioned it being his first culture. That makes tossing it a non-option.

s


----------



## bluedart (Sep 5, 2005)

stchupa said:


> Scott said:
> 
> 
> > Starting over isn't a choice when it's your only culture.
> ...


And I suggest you really learn what to do in a situation in which you don't know the answer--SHUT IT.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Ok guys lets play nice, and lets keep the posts to offering help...

Josh if you try to rinse them and start a new one could you please post the results? I may have some springtales in my woodlice culture and may want to try this method to weed them out down the road.


----------



## davecalk (Dec 17, 2008)

What about dusting them with calcium or vitamin dust. I've read in the past that mites can be killed off from Fruit fly culture by dusting the host with these fine powdery substances. The fruit flies can get rid of the dust by preening, but the dust gets into the breathing tubes of the mites which then suffocate. Don't know if the woodlice can preen the dust away, so I would only try it with with some of them.

Dave


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

davecalk said:


> What about dusting them with calcium or vitamin dust. I've read in the past that mites can be killed off from Fruit fly culture by dusting the host with these fine powdery substances. The fruit flies can get rid of the dust by preening, but the dust gets into the breathing tubes of the mites which then suffocate. Don't know if the woodlice can preen the dust away, so I would only try it with with some of them.
> 
> Dave


They die off. I tried this. But then gave up, because the mites actually make a tasty snack for the woodlice as well.


----------



## Steve88W (Jan 21, 2011)

I have a culture of Dwarf Striped Isopods that is about 3 months old now.
When I dug around, I noticed small brownish bugs that looked more round than the isopods. Are the juveniles oval like the parents or are these mites?

YouTube Video of my Isopod culture

I've read that Isopods are supposed to eat mites...


----------



## BugsInCyberspace.com (Dec 26, 2010)

Those are definitely mites in your video, Steve. High quality video always helps!

When I have a mite infestation in a tank, I reduce humidity. Of course, this doesn't work so well in an isopod colony because they need the humidity and eat similar foods as the mites. In this case, I recommend starting a new culture with half your isopods (or some suitable number in excess of 20 or so). They take a while to pick out of the substrate, but it's worth it. At this point you'll have two isopod cultures. Keep the new culture away from the old. One other thing you frog folks might do to help prevent mites is rub a layer of vaseline around the top inch of your containers. I wouldn't use this unless you are having recurring mite problems. Sometimes it serves to keep mites in (in many terrariums, I like to have mites because my pseudoscorpions, for example, feed on them), and sometimes out!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Getting a container that seals well really helps eliminate mite infestation. 
I silicone micron filter disks into the lids of all my springtail/isopod cultures. If the substrate is mite free when you begin, and your starter isopods as well, the mites will not be able to get in. 

Personally, I haven't found mites in my isopod cultures to be a big deal. I actually really like it, as mites are a natural and preferred prey item for darts.


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

I add mushrooms to mine. The mites love them and all you do is pull them out every morning until mites are gone. Don"t leave it in longer then over night as they breed on the mushrooms. i think i'm going to josh's frogs for mite spray. but for the time the mushroom trick really works as i have several different iso cultures and only one that i had a mite problem with.


----------

